# Tiffany - Swimwear shot.



## RMThompson (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JimmyO (Feb 25, 2010)

Face looks a little over processed. Also the positioning isnt very flattering, her being slunched over and everything. Also the bottom right looks wayyyyy over saturated. She looks cold too haha.

But your goin in the right direction, good location too


----------



## Derrel (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm sure she's great-looking in person, but her body positioning and posture look awful. The yellow look in the lower right  hand corner is creeping onto her skin. The lopped off hand looks bad, and the pose and poor posture makes her look rather doughball-like. It's actually quite an unflattering shot of a young woman who probably looks much,much better in person than she does in this shot.


----------



## BirdyIsMe (Feb 25, 2010)

Where in Tampa Bay did you shoot this?  Love the location, but I agree that the pose and coloring don't do much for my eyes.


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree with Derrel, this is not flattering for her.  She's got a lovely figure but it's a "full" figure and being so, she has softness (as opposed to sports illustrated chisled abs and stuff)... so posing her hunched over makes her look even heavier.   if her body was straight and at an angle with her face looking at the camera she would probably look thinner and it would be a better pose on her.  To me, "the hunch" works on tall waifs in an edgy pose... never full figured girls.

Also, she is way too top heavy to be wearing that cut and style of swimsuit... a halter would have fit her better so it covers her chest more and kind of "perks" them up... and i would have chosen a solid color like black or green (no metallic print).  its distracting against the beautiful background and solids make us all appear thinner.  My eyes go directly to her boobs, and she has GORGEOUS eyes and hair color... I hardly noticed them.  Not a fault of yours because i'm sure she picked the swimsuit, just something to think about next time when advising your subjects on what to wear.  Oh, and redheads... please don't wear pink lipstick... lol, i would have chosen a nude lip especially since she has those gorgeous full lips... bright shades would just overpower her face... a sheer/nude gloss would have been perfect... the pink against her hair just makes it look bubblegum campy.  (lol, i used to be a makeup artist, i always look at what they are wearing and their makeup.. old habit! lol)

i'd love to see some again, the model is a very pretty girl... her outfit and pose is not doing her justice though


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 26, 2010)

I just totally have to disagree with the pose. I don't think it makes her look larger at all, in fact, if anything it emphasizes her curves. She is VERY tall!

Anyway, the processing might be a little much, with the yellow spots, but her face wasn't retouched much at all, she is very pretty.

Here is a shot I did with her in the past:


----------



## wiredhernandez (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the second shot and the movement you have on her hair. Not a fan of the PP on it though. Much halo around her shoulders and forehead and hand look a bit too hot.  Nice flickr


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 26, 2010)

Another:


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 26, 2010)

Yup she looks about 10 times better in those second poses.


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 26, 2010)

i agree... i like the last two that you posted, she looks much better.  the one with her in the tshirt is really cute!  she looks fun and fresh.  im not crazy about her face in the 2nd swimsuit shot, its a mix between a pout/pucker kiss/im about to kick your ass expression that really doesn't work... but her pose is MUCH better.  She looks about 10 lbs lighter and the focus on the frame isn't her cleavage.  the swimsuit actually looks nice on her in this shot.


----------



## Foxman (Feb 26, 2010)

RMThompson said:


>




WOW, that's a pretty hot shot.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2010)

You've  GOT to be kidding, saying that you disagree with four people on the quality of the first pose. The first pose you posted made her look like a fat, dual-amputated doughball, and was a horrible, amateurish-looking pose. Your second and third shots of the same model shots are vastly better--and yet you want to defend the first pose...after four people in a row stated that the first pose/shot was bad?

The second pose is much better; even though she looks like her skin has been boiled, or she's gotten a nice one-day sunburn, her hips are positioned well in relation to the camera, ie at an angle, her shoulders are pulled back, and her bust is displayed nicely in the second pose. That's called good posture, and it follows reasonable,well-proven posing guidelines for swimwear work. In the first shot, her hips are presented to the camera square-on, her breasts appear to sag down to within four inches of her belly button, and her shoulderds appear slouched and hunched over, and her face appears fat. 

And yet you write in reply to all four of us: "I just totally have to disagree with the pose. I don't think it makes her look larger at all, in fact, if anything it emphasizes her curves."

I would love to hear you expound upon, just exactly what it is about the original photo that makes it such a good,complete pose. I'd like to hear why you completely disagree with four consecutive people telling you the original photo is unflattering.


----------



## keith foster (Feb 26, 2010)

I am no expert but I have to agree with the other posters about the difference the posing made.  I would not have recognized the young lady as the same person in the other shots if you hadn't told me it was her.
I am not sure how you can argue the point but it is your shot.

Lovely model and I really like the t-shirt shot the most.


----------



## ocular (Feb 26, 2010)

Derrel said:


> You've  GOT to be kidding, saying that you disagree with four people on the quality of the first pose. The first pose you posted made her look like a fat, dual-amputated doughball, and was a horrible, amateurish-looking pose. Your second and third shots of the same model shots are vastly better--and yet you want to defend the first pose...after four people in a row stated that the first pose/shot was bad?
> 
> The second pose is much better; even though she looks like her skin has been boiled, or she's gotten a nice one-day sunburn, her hips are positioned well in relation to the camera, ie at an angle, her shoulders are pulled back, and her bust is displayed nicely in the second pose. That's called good posture, and it follows reasonable,well-proven posing guidelines for swimwear work. In the first shot, her hips are presented to the camera square-on, her breasts appear to sag down to within four inches of her belly button, and her shoulderds appear slouched and hunched over, and her face appears fat.
> 
> ...



 I agree. 

I have a question for you "RmThomspon." Why not use a little spray on tan instead of pp. Your pp skills are awful I'm sorry but it's the truth. You can only grow from C&C even if it's not what you want to hear.


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 27, 2010)

ocular said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > You've GOT to be kidding, saying that you disagree with four people on the quality of the first pose. The first pose you posted made her look like a fat, dual-amputated doughball, and was a horrible, amateurish-looking pose. Your second and third shots of the same model shots are vastly better--and yet you want to defend the first pose...after four people in a row stated that the first pose/shot was bad?
> ...


 
I can understand that most people don't like the pose, and I can even see why. I was not defending the pose itself, just that it made her look larger. I don't see it, but maybe it's because I was there.

As for my PP skills, of COURSE I am here to learn... that's why I post the pictures. Why not explain to me exactly what you are referring to? Just simply stating my skills are "awful" doesn't give me enough information to grow.

What do you mean by spray on tan? I didn't tan any of these models in post.


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 27, 2010)

RMThompson said:


> What do you mean by spray on tan? I didn't tan any of these models in post.



While she is hot, she is a WHITE AS A GHOST!! she needs some color, its blinding!!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like you caught her wiping and she's not real happy about it.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunless Tanning Reviews: Best Sunless Tanning Lotion

There are spray-on types, as well as lotion-style self-tanning products. They have been on the market for over 30 years now. The article above reviews some of these products. Many people in the entertainment industry use these products.


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 27, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Sunless Tanning Reviews: Best Sunless Tanning Lotion
> 
> There are spray-on types, as well as lotion-style self-tanning products. They have been on the market for over 30 years now. The article above reviews some of these products. Many people in the entertainment industry use these products.


 
I actually used to sell these products before I was a photographer. None of this explains my poor post processing skills.


----------



## ocular (Mar 6, 2010)

Well to start you should look into some tutorials for example " masking." Also you could read some valuable tuts in the free magazine PhotographyBb .. 

You know if you post some high resolution pics without any editing I will write a small tut for you.


----------

